# Wanted 2011+ R35 GTR



## miked5 (Apr 9, 2018)

Hi all,

As title above looking for a DBA GTR, viewed most near to me but all had little things wrong with them, just missed out on Jed's white GTR. 

Any colour 
DBA 
<40k miles 
Budget up to 45k 
Must be mint condition 
Ideally as close to north east as possible


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

Hey Mike, did we chat on the phone yesterday?


----------



## miked5 (Apr 9, 2018)

No mate not me 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

Ok, please drop me a text message. We have a local owner (N/E) considering selling.

07731304953


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

You***8217;ve got a decent budget there, it***8217;s hard to find nice cars but be patient.

Be prepared to travel anywhere for the right car don***8217;t limit your area you could miss out on a belter somewhere.

What I would recommend is asking the seller to meet you somewhere like Litchfields then you can get it inspected, you get a professionals opinion on the car and if it does need any work they will quote you and negotiate that into the purchase price.

Good luck and keep us posted.


----------



## miked5 (Apr 9, 2018)

Skint said:


> You’ve got a decent budget there, it’s hard to find nice cars but be patient.
> 
> Be prepared to travel anywhere for the right car don’t limit your area you could miss out on a belter somewhere.
> 
> ...


That's the thing I've struggled to find a decent one so far, I've viewed 4-5 cars so far and all have had small issues that have put me off. I've got plenty of time so I think it's worth waiting for the perfect one instead of rushing into it.


----------



## carminegtr (May 10, 2004)

What "little things" put you off? Be interested to know what was wrong with the cars you have viewed...


----------



## miked5 (Apr 9, 2018)

carminegtr said:


> What "little things" put you off? Be interested to know what was wrong with the cars you have viewed...


Strangely most of them had services that were missed, advertised as FSH but when checking through the service books one hadn't had a service for 2 years and did 18k miles! Just had to walk away from them. Surely the main aim for a GTR owner would be to make sure the service history is spot on lol

Saw a 2013 which had recently had an engine rebuild but there was no documentation as to the reason for it, also after speaking to the seller all week through text he only told me this on the day I viewed haha might of been fine but didn't want to risk it in-case there were under lying issues somewhere. 

Then other cars were asking for a premium but in reality needed either new tyres or brakes doing within 12months. 

Mike


----------

